
Ask HN: Where to write a blog post if you don't have a blog? - wanttocommentt
I don&#x27;t have a blog and I don&#x27;t want to set one up. It would just be another personal website being abandoned after one or two blog posts.<p>But now I was working on a solution for a problem where I think it might be beneficial for others if they encounter the same problem. Where can I just write an article about it and publish it?<p>Something that came into my mind was github gist, but maybe there are other ways to just publish a post.
======
brlnwest
I've been seeing more people publish their posts on
[https://dev.to](https://dev.to) lately. I have only used it as a reader and
haven't published anything there myself, so I don't know if their
writing/publishing experience is any good.

~~~
wanttocommentt
thank you, seems to look like what I was searching for.

------
forgotmypw17
I'm working on such a platform.

You can play around with it via the link in my profile.

~~~
masonic
I tried it, and I get no response.

~~~
forgotmypw17
thanks for replying, i didn't realize that markdown was botching my text, as
it does more often than not.

it should be fixed now. (it's still obfuscated.)

